# lloydj 30g reef



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thought I would share a couple pics!


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

lloyd, set your exposure 2 stops lower... u'll get better results!! =) I dont like lloyd because hes got too much good stuff


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

lloydj said:


> Thought I would share a couple pics!


is this more how your tank looks?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes mike
This is one of my tanks

Looks better in person I would say


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

lloydj said:


> Yes mike
> This is one of my tanks
> 
> Looks better in person I would say


i used photoshop to adjust the colours to what i think they would look like based on my tank.. it looks like your colours are washed out..


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Looks great!!! Holy cow its crammed :3


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

cablemike said:


> i used photoshop to adjust the colours to what i think they would look like based on my tank.. it looks like your colours are washed out..


Not good enough. Looks better in person than the adjusted pictures, Mike


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

im sure it does, just like my tank does.. its hard to capture the colours and fluorescence in a picture. I spend about 10 minutes on each pic in photoshop trying to match it up as close to my tank as possible but you can never get the colours as vibrant as true life.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Very true Mike

A 250w 20k MH on this thing makes everything glow!

Thanks Jess for the comment.

Hey Yuri soon this tank will be torn down for my new build.


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

i used to find it much easier to get colour acurate pics with just fluorescent bulbs but halides and the shimmer make it hard for a camera to get an acurate shot.. im gonna play around with my camera's shutter speed to see if i get better shots, I lost the manual and need to download it as this camera is very complex and i never remember how to do a damn thing with it in manual mode.
shots like this were done when i was playing with the settings, see how in focus the clown is and he is moving quite fast.. and the colours are quite acurate but a little dark..








and in this pic see how the forground clown is in focus but the back one is blurry yet the tuburnia is in perfect focus.. i cant remember how i set the camera to get this shot..


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

Oh my god! No! I really like the way it is, although I can see there's no room for growth. What are you doing with it? Moving to a bigger tank?


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Yes Yuri,

I am in the works of designing a new tank.
8 feet long 30 wide and around 18 to 20 tall
Going to take the summer to design and build it
But I am sure you will be by to see the process

LOL

L J


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

when you upgrade you dont mess around.. damn thats gonna be huge.


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

lloydj said:


> Yes Yuri,
> 
> I am in the works of designing a new tank.
> 8 feet long 30 wide and around 18 to 20 tall
> ...


Wow, is that around 240G? 8 feet long! That would be awesome.

I'm sure it will be staying in the basement. Sounds like your 65G is being replaced as well.


----------



## lloydj (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks Mike and Yuri.

Yes the 65 will also be taken down.

240g is about right.
The sump will be 170g approx. but half of it will be for a refug.

Going with 1" acrylic. I think that should be enough
I have to start saving for the 500lbs of LR...lol

L J


----------



## conix67 (Jul 27, 2008)

I think I'll just get a season ticket to visit your place and enjoy your new tank rather than investing in my own


----------



## ruffyruff (Dec 28, 2008)

how about a wonderland combo pass ... you get to visit wonderland and its rides and visit the beauty of lloyd's corals..

HAHA


----------

